# رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الثامن ( برج ويليس )



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*

رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء الثامن ( برج ويليس )
_________________________________



 














برج ويليس (Willis Tower) هو ناطحة سحاب يقع في مدينة شيكاغو  الأمريكية (الاسم المتعارف عليه كان برج سيرز Sears لكن في شهر مارس من  2009 تم تغيير الاسم إلى ويليس) وقد تم الانتهاء من بنائه سنة 1974 وكان  عملية البناء قد بدأت 1971 واستغرقت ثلاث سنوات وتكلف 150 مليون دولار  أمريكي . هو اليوم أعلى بناء في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وكان أعلى مبنى في العالم منذ بنائه حتى 1998 عند افتتاح أبراج مركز مدينة كوالامبور.




**







** 

خطرت لشركة سيرز فكرة بناء ناطحة سحاب في عام 1967 بعد تطورها وتكاثر المشاريع العالمية التي ستنجزها  .  قامت الشركة سيرز بدراسة بناء مبنى يتسع إلى ما يزيد عن 7000 موظف، كما  توقعت أن يرتفع هذا العدد إلى إلى 000 ،13 موظف بحلول عام 1998.لاستعاب هذا  العدد الكبير من الموظفين كانت المساحة المطلوبة يجب ألا تقل عن 000 ،110  قدم مربع، ولكن موقع المبنى لم يكن يكفي لبناء بناء بتلك الضخامة فعرض  المهندس المصمم فزلور خان  (Fazlur Khan) البنجلاديشي الأصل ،الذي اشتهر ببنائه للعديد من ناطحات  السحاب في مدينة شيكاغو، بناء تسعة مبانٍ منفصلة ولكنها متلاصقة فيما بينها  في شكل حزمة  .  واجه المعماريون خلال عملية التصميم مشكلتين أساسيتين وهما الرياح  والتكلفة. ففي الواقع فإن تكلفة المبنى ترتفع مع ارتفاعه وكلما زاد ارتفاعه  زاد تعرضه للرياح القوية  .  قد يصيب عامل الريح العاملين في المبنى وخاصة في الأدوار العلية منه  بالذعر وذلك لقوة الرياح بالمنطقة مما قد إلى ارتجاجه في الأعلى وإصدار صوت  قوي وقد تؤثر هذه العوامل على لمرتاديه  .




**








**








صمم المبنى على شكل تسع بنايات منفصلة بأطوال متباينة ولكنها متلاصقة على  شكل أنابيب مجتمعة. كان التصميم الأصلي يتكون من خمسة عشر بناية إذ كانت  هناك نية لإلحاق فندق بالبرج ولكن تم التخلي عن الفكرة. تتكون أقصر بناية  من تسع وأربعين طابقا بينما يبلغ عدد طوابق أعلاها إلى مائة وعشر طوابق.يطل  المبنى على عدة شوارع مما يجعل المبنى مختلفا من كل جهة  .  لأعلى المبنيين المكونان للبرج دور مهم وهو زيادة متانة المبنى لمقاومة  الرياح الشديدة التي تشتهر بها المنطقة في ولاية شيكاغو حيث يتحمل كل مبنى  جزءاً من الضغط الواقع على البرج كما أن قوة المباني المجتمعة يمكنها أن  تقف في وجه أشد العواصف وأقواها كما يقول بروس جراهام منفذ المشروع  .




**








**










**



*





*يصل عدد مصاعد المبنى إلى مائة وثلاثة مصاعد. ينقسم نظام النقل للمصاعد  إلى ثلاثة أجزاء. يوجد مجموعة أولى من المصاعد لنقل الأشخاص حتى المنطقة  التي تقع بين الطابق 33 و34 وتعتبر هذه المنطقة نقطة الانتقال الأولى. بعد  ذلك تعمل مجموعة أخرى من المصاعد تقف ما بين الطابقين 66 و67، كما يوجد  مصعدان يصعدان من الدور الأرضي إلى سطح البرج دون توقف. تعتبر المصاعد في  برج سيرز من أسرع المصاعد المستخدمة في العالم حيث تعمل بمعدل سرعة يبلغ  1600 قدم في الثانية. يوجد سلم يربط بين الطابق الأرضي وأعلى طابق ويتكون  من حوالي 2232 درجة  .*
*يزور البرج ما يزيد عن 1.5 مليون زائر من جميع أنحاء العالم سنويا بمعدل  000 ،17 زائر يوميا .*




*








**








**








استخدم في تجهيز المبنى حوالي 000 ،50 ميل من الأسلاك الكهربائية و 000  ،43 ميل من خطوط الهاتف وهذه المسافة تكفي للدوران حول الأرض. يوجد في  المبنى 100 ،16 نافذة. 


**يمكن رؤية أربع ولايات مجاورة لولاية شيكاغو من فوق سطح المبنى وهي ولاية إنديانا وإلينوي وميشيجان وولاية ويسكونسن.  كما يمكن رؤية المعالم السياحية التي تقع على مسافة تتراوح بين الاربعين  والخمسين ميلا من على سطح البرج وذلك في الأيام التي تكون فيها السماء صافية .*


*يميل المبنى بمسافة تصل إلى 6 بوصات عن مركزه الأصلي  .*


*كما أن هناك 6 ماكينات أوتوماتيكية مثبتة بسطح المبنى لتنظيف هذه النوافذ وتستخدم من 6 إلى 8 مرات سنويا  .*


*أقل مستوى من الطوابق يوجد تحت الأرض بمسافة 48 قدم  .*


*استخدم ما يزيد على 1600 شخص في بناء هذا المبنى .*




*








**








كان برج السيرز يعتبر أطول مبنى في العالم منذ بنائه حتى سنة 1998 عند افتتاح ابراج بتروناس بكوالا لمبور.  يصل طول برج السيرز إلى 442 متر فحين يصل طول أبراج بتروناس إلى 452. تم  احتساب طول برج السيرز من الدور الأرضي إلى السقف بينما احتسب طول برج  بتروناس من الدور الأرض إلى قمة الهوائيات الموجودة أعلاها. لم تم احتساب  طول برج السيرو من الدور الأرضي إلى قمة الهوئيات الموجودة في قمته لوصل  طوله إلى 572.3 متر ولاحتقظ بلقبه كأعلى مبنى في العالم. ولكن لم يحتسب  ارتفاع الهوئيات أعلاه على عكس أبراج ماليزيا لأن الهوئيات في الأخير هي  جزء من تصميمه ولو حذفت لاختلف شكله وهذا غير صحيح بالنسبة لبرج السيرز.  منذ سنة 2004 انتزع تايبي 101 لقب أعلى برج في العالم.




**








**








**








**



*




*



*








*



*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*لزيارة جميع اجزاء سلسلة
رحلة حول العالم
اضغط علي الرابط القادم

☆ رحلة حول العالم ☆




القادم


رحلة حول العالم ... الجزء التاسع ( برج العرب )
_________________________________


*




​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 ديسمبر 2013)

في منتهي الجمال 
صور 
وموضوع رووووعة 
ربنا يباركك
ويعوض مجهودك 
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> في منتهي الجمال
> صور
> وموضوع رووووعة
> ربنا يباركك
> ...




شكراً يا بيسو .. نورت الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2013)

صور ومعلومات مهمة ورائعة
الرب يبارك مجهوك كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> صور ومعلومات مهمة ورائعة
> الرب يبارك مجهوك كيمو


:big35::big35::big35::big35:


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل اوي يا كيمو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2013)

صور وموضوع جميل جدا جدا


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 ديسمبر 2013)

صور جميله جدا ومجهود رائع
تحف فنيه على شكل ابنيه
الرب يباركك اخي ويحفظك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً حبيبي كليمو علي التقييم


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> جميل اوي يا كيمو
> ربنا يباركك




شكراً يا ميرا


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> صور وموضوع جميل جدا جدا




شكراً استاذي الغالي


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> صور جميله جدا ومجهود رائع
> تحف فنيه على شكل ابنيه
> الرب يباركك اخي ويحفظك ويفرح قلبك





شكراً استاذ هشام

شرف للي عملين البرج ان المهندس هشام اُعجب بيه ^_^


----------



## soul & life (22 ديسمبر 2013)

الرحلة المرة دى رائعة ومخيفة فى مناظر تدووخ ههههه
بس جميلة  معلومات رائعة


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> الرحلة المرة دى رائعة ومخيفة فى مناظر تدووخ ههههه
> بس جميلة  معلومات رائعة



هههههههه ربونا يخليكي يا نيفو


----------



## روزا فكري (22 ديسمبر 2013)

بصراحه ياكيمو رحلاتك كلها كوم
ودي كوم تاني خالص
بجد حاجه تحفه جدا
اشي خيال ياناس هههههه
 علي راي محمد صبحي​


----------



## +KiMO+ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> بصراحه ياكيمو رحلاتك كلها كوم
> ودي كوم تاني خالص
> بجد حاجه تحفه جدا
> اشي خيال ياناس هههههه
> علي راي محمد صبحي​



سوال صغير بعد ازنك

محمد صبحي مين !!


----------



## soul & life (22 ديسمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه عمك ايووب فى حد ميعرفش ايووب


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*تحفة معمارية بجد 

منظره رووووووووعة ومخيف جدا 

ربنا يباركك يا كيمو ويبارك تعب خدمتك 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 ديسمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههه عمك ايووب فى حد ميعرفش ايووب



انا معرفهوش يا نيفو


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تحفة معمارية بجد
> 
> منظره رووووووووعة ومخيف جدا
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااا 

نورتي الموضوع يا رورو


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 ديسمبر 2013)

روعه جدا يا كيمو 
ومنظره رهيب  من فوق 
ميرسى كيمو لتعبك


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 ديسمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> روعه جدا يا كيمو
> ومنظره رهيب  من فوق
> ميرسى كيمو لتعبك



شكراً يا ماريا

نورتي الموضوع


----------



## انا للمسيح2 (23 ديسمبر 2013)

رائع جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## +KiMO+ (23 ديسمبر 2013)

انا للمسيح2 قال:


> رائع جدا
> شكرا لك


:big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35:​


----------



## روزا فكري (23 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> سوال صغير بعد ازنك
> 
> محمد صبحي مين !!


اده ياكيمو مش عارف مين محمد صبحي
الممثل بتاع ونيس وسنبل وفارس بلا جواد وحاجات كتير طبعا
وهو كان دايما يقول الجمله دي في مسلسل من مسلسلاته
ده حد مخضرم يابني ازاي ماتعرفهوش


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*أستمتعت كثيراً في هذه الرحلة الجميلة*
*حقيقي عمل رائع في كل رحلاتك الجميلة وأعطيك لقب*
*الطيار قائد الرحلات في منتدى الكنيسة*
*موضوع رائع جداً ومعلومات قيمة وصور جميلة جداً وبديعة *
* شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز الطيب*
* تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *​*الرائعة والمباركة دائماً والرب يعوض تعب محبتك في خدمة أبونا السماوي لمجده العظيم. *​*ربنا يفرح قلبك بتحقيق أمنياتك في ذكرى الميلاد العظيم لربنا يسوع المسيح *
*وللسنه الجديدة ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
*دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​​​


----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2013)

بنايات جميلة ومعلومات روووعة 
تسلم ايدك كيمو وربنا يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> اده ياكيمو مش عارف مين محمد صبحي
> الممثل بتاع ونيس وسنبل وفارس بلا جواد وحاجات كتير طبعا
> وهو كان دايما يقول الجمله دي في مسلسل من مسلسلاته
> ده حد مخضرم يابني ازاي ماتعرفهوش



محمد صبحي الممثل بتاع تخاريف و عائلة ونيس و ماما امريكا

طبعاً عارفه .. بس ايه داخله في موضوعنا ^ا^


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 يناير 2014)

*تحفه اووي ياونيس
قصدي ياكيموو ^,^

رحلة جميله استمتعت بيها جدا
تسلم ايديك يامفسحنا 
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 يناير 2014)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *أستمتعت كثيراً في هذه الرحلة الجميلة*
> *حقيقي عمل رائع في كل رحلاتك الجميلة وأعطيك لقب*
> *الطيار قائد الرحلات في منتدى الكنيسة*
> *موضوع رائع جداً ومعلومات قيمة وصور جميلة جداً وبديعة *
> ...




*شكراً استاذي العزيز الكرمة

ربنا يخلي حضرتك و يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 يناير 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> بنايات جميلة ومعلومات روووعة
> تسلم ايدك كيمو وربنا يبارك مجهودك​




ميرسي يا كلدانية

نورتي الموضوع


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تحفه اووي ياونيس
> قصدي ياكيموو ^,^
> 
> رحلة جميله استمتعت بيها جدا
> ...




يا جدعان حد يفهمن حكاية ونيس او مجمد صبحي ديه

انا اعرف .. بس مش فاهم ايه داخله في موضوعنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يناير 2014)

دا انا لو ادونى فلوووس مقفش الوقفه دى ابداااااا
 و لا حتى صوباع رجلى يقف لوحده منغيرى ههههههههه
 انا اربع على العتبه و اقعد اتفرج -- ههههههههه
شكرا على الجوله يا كيمو


----------



## +KiMO+ (6 يناير 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> دا انا لو ادونى فلوووس مقفش الوقفه دى ابداااااا
> و لا حتى صوباع رجلى يقف لوحده منغيرى ههههههههه
> انا اربع على العتبه و اقعد اتفرج -- ههههههههه
> شكرا على الجوله يا كيمو





*انا بقي ادفع كل اللي ورايا و اللي قدامي

علشان اقف الواقفة ديه

و اشوف المنظر ده
*​


----------

